

AngularStrap v2.0 - olouv
http://mgcrea.github.io/angular-strap

======
cmicali
We use the semi-official angular ui bootstrap library ([http://angular-
ui.github.io/bootstrap/](http://angular-ui.github.io/bootstrap/))

Out of curiosity what does this give you over that?

~~~
Bahamut
This requires you to use jQuery and the Bootstrap scripts, whereas UI
Bootstrap does not require those at all, thus allowing you to go leaner. The
code for UI Bootstrap is architected much better than Angularstrap in general.

I usually recommend against using Angularstrap and just using UI Bootstrap.

~~~
olouv
That's not true: "With no external dependency except the Twitter Bootstrap CSS
styles, AngularStrap is lighter and faster than ever as it does leverage the
power of ngAnimate from AngularJS 1.2+!". Please do read the docs.

~~~
Bahamut
Huh, that must've changed recently then. It certainly was not true for a long
time.

But aside from that, I usually don't recommend it in part because I have heard
that a lot of effort was expended in trying to reach out to mcgrea to put
forth a joint community effort in maintaining a singular project, but mcgrea
wasn't really interested in doing so, wanting to maintain total control in
many respects. The codebase certainly suffered from that decision for a long
time (and for a long time it wasn't well maintained either - not sure about
its current state).

~~~
olouv
That's not true either, I (mgcrea) was more than happy to merge efforts with
the UI team. We started a joint repository with the UI-team and I did commit a
lot (time, work, PRs) there. Unfortunately the UI team did not have the time
(or will) to debate and work on it at the time, several months passed, I ended
up quite alone there and finally we decided to part our ways. UI team got back
to work on their existing codebase, and the work I had made there (several
PRs) became the initial seed for the AngularStrap v2 full rewrite.

Have a look at the (dead) issue tracker if you're interested by the insights :
[https://github.com/angular-widgets/angular-
bootstrap/issues?...](https://github.com/angular-widgets/angular-
bootstrap/issues?direction=desc&sort=updated&state=open)

------
daGrevis
This is cool! React (by Facebook) has something similar. [http://react-
bootstrap.github.io/components.html](http://react-
bootstrap.github.io/components.html)

------
kshay
This looks very nice. The only thing that's a little confusing is that you
provide a "Typeahead" component, but that was removed from Bootstrap 3 in
favor of Twitter's standalone library which is also called Typeahead. I think
it's great to provide the functionality (and clever to do it with Tooltip),
but wonder if it should be called something else. (Autocomplete? Tipahead?)

Also, it would be nice if you used the inline annotation syntax (['foo',
function (foo) {}]) to make the code minifiable.

~~~
olouv
The distributed code is parsed by gulp-ngmin so you can minify it safely:
[https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-
strap/blob/master/dist/mod...](https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-
strap/blob/master/dist/modules/tooltip.js)

------
err4nt
Look great! We're currently not using Angular on our frontend, but this looks
like a great way to squeeze more juice out of Bootstrap. I'll definitely check
this out for future frontends :)

------
jlas
Angularstrap left a sour taste in my mouth when their Bootstrap 3 support took
so long.

In that respect using bootstrap3 + backbone is a better option.

------
Nelkins
Not sure if it's intentional or not, but on the Timepickers example the "Time
(as a number)" live demo cannot be updated. Doesn't work for me in FF or
Chrome.

[http://mgcrea.github.io/angular-
strap/##timepickers](http://mgcrea.github.io/angular-strap/##timepickers)

This whole thing looks really, really, nice. Kudos.

------
olegp
Great to see a number of alternative solutions emerging! We've been using BS3
with a patched version of AngularUI for a few months now without any problems
at [https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com). Using Angular with AngularUI
means we no longer need to include jQuery as a dependency.

------
lucisferre
As much as I do like and appreciate Bootstrap, I don't use it for all (or even
most) of my work. I wish these directives, or at least the ones where this
could make sense, weren't so dependent on it.

~~~
olouv
You can use totally custom templates for every directive and it should
basically work out of the box for most of them (with some proper CSS style of
course).

~~~
lucisferre
Thanks, I'll check that out then. Looking for something for calendar fields
specifically.

------
andruby
ngAnimate is a nice touch on top of vanilla twitter bootstrap.

~~~
err4nt
As a frontend dev who isn't using Angular I'm a little jealous I can't readily
make use of this! It's the subtle details that add a lot and I believe that in
2014 (and beyond), users are so used to those animations and niceties found in
native apps that they expect them at this point. If we can bring that same
level of polish to our web apps then everybody wins!

------
lucasjans
On Chrome for Android the onscreen keyboard never came up for Typeahead.
Otherwise this looks outstanding. Nice work.

------
christiangenco
This is great! Does anyone know if something similar exists for Ember?

------
WhitneyLand
Would be nice to have a mobile optimized version of date picker.

~~~
olouv
You can use the "useNative" option, `data-use-native="1"` to active a fully
native component if available (iOS/Android).

------
rpwverheij
p.s. the documentation link on your related 'bootstrap-additions' project is
not working. I'm looking for a demo :)

------
rpwverheij
the documentation does not mention which browsers are supported / tested. Is
it IE8+ or IE9+?

------
otikik
Angular's trap.

------
topbanana
Call me old fashioned if you like, but shouldn't 'About This Project' actually
tell me what it is?

~~~
olouv
Updated the docs to add a more descriptive tagline, thanks for the feedback.

~~~
topbanana
Much better :)

